# Matagorda run report 06/12/04



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Got to base camp around nine saturday morning. Not a person fishing. We said our hellos and BS for a few minutes. The weed was bad, but whoever picked the spot for base camp had done a great job. Fifty foot off the beach was six to seven foot deep. I got a few pony mullet in the cast net and cast one rod from the beach. About one beer was all the time before weed would beach the rod. I pulled and recast the rod about ten times. We were all sitting in the shade when Big Lou told me that my rod had just went slack. We were placing bets whether it was a hard head or gafftop. I walked over to it and as I sit my drink on the sand the clicker sounded off in my ear. This was one huge hard head. When I looked up my braided line was gone, had 150 yards of braid then the rest mono. By the time I got it in my hands on it two hundred yards were gone. This would not have bothered me much but I had only cast about twenty yards off the beach.

had plenty of help

















Fish fought good, 5' Black Tip









That was it for the daylight, but things got better with nightfall. The weed cleared up some and I got two rods out. It was not long before another run

4' Black Tip









By now eveyone knew I was not just getting lucky. The sharks were in close and a few more people got rods out. About an hour later another good run. When I grabed the rod I knew he had some weight to him. Fought good

5' Bull shark


















I was having trouble hearing the clickers with the wind, so my wife would yell at me when they went off. After a few fish she wanted her turn, it did not take long.

55" Black Tip









That was the last fish of the night, weed moved back in and I was out of bait. Had good company so we sit around and told war stories into the night. 
Sunday morning came with somewhat better conditions, but still weed. We started picking up. Gonzo was fishing close and herd someone yell " fish on".

Gonzo with a black tip









The fish were caught right off the beach. The weed and current made it hard to fish, but with the deep first gut made it possible to cut down on the amount of line in the water and put a better angle to the sinker. I caught mine on mullet, both fresh and frozen, cut and whole. Had a great time with some good company. It was a fun weekend, already looking foward to the next RUN.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Great goin' man. Did you win the pot? Great Report


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Good going guys and great report. Too bad I was stuck back in Pittsburgh this weekend doing the wedding thing. Looks like I missed a good one.


----------



## RAMON (May 23, 2004)

great report sounds like a great run glad to see that the weed didnt stop you from getting into the sharks. nice ones too.

Ramon


----------



## Surfrat (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Good 'goin!*

Great report/pix and nice 'Tippers!


----------



## Surfrat (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Good 'goin!*

Great report/pix and nice 'Tippers!


----------



## 3rd Coast Fish-n-Crew (May 24, 2004)

Good showthere Jolly Roger! Hopeto land one this week down in SPI.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

*Had a great time,*

Those fish went to the person who did the most to get them. Sweetie and I had a great time just sitting around and visiting with everyone. Even with that danged headach she had it was still better than being at the house.

Hopefully things will clear up soon and we can do something serious. Till then I just can't get too motivated about all that grass.

LAter, 
SR


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

*Great report and pics*

Well, darn, I should have gone down there, but we thought the weed was going to be to bad. As always, great report bud!


----------



## Killntime (Jun 9, 2004)

Real nice report. Keep em' coming!

Really making me miss the beach that much more. BTW, who else fished? Seems like you were the only one. 

KT


----------

